# Directv is planning to offer new channels



## Combow (Aug 8, 2004)

Upon both Satellites Lunches in 2005 & 2007 Directv is using both satellites for HD content. These two satellites they are launching (are State Of The Art) and have more technology than any others.

The first two of the satellites, Spaceway 1 and Spaceway 2, will launch in 2005, with programming being offered to U.S. consumers by the middle of the year. The satellites will have the capacity for more than 500 local HDTV (high-definition TV) channels, giving DirecTV the ability to bring local HD programming to most of the U.S. population, the company says. They also will be capable of offering both video and broadband Internet service. 

The next two satellites, DirecTV 10 and DirecTV 11, will launch in early 2007. These Ka-band satellites will have the capacity for over 1,000 additional local HD channels and more than 150 national HD channels, DirecTV says.

Directv will be able to carry new channels. So if you have any request for a channel. now is the best time... 4 New Satellites and still channels we don’t have.

To Name a few

MTV Hits
VH1 Soul
BET Jazz
Nick GAS
Real TV
Action Max
5 Max
HBO Zone
Outer Max

you put fill it in


----------



## BillyBob (Sep 13, 2003)

I'd like to see DirecTV add 

HBO Comedy
the entire MTV/VH1 suite of channels
Si TV
BET Jazz


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

International Channel
Classic Arts Showcase
Ovation TV
Goodlife TV
More West Coast Feeds :grin:


----------



## DS0816 (Mar 29, 2002)

I think Style Network is that front of the line for non-premiums. Nickelodeon Games and Sports would be next. And then I would look toward The Tennis Channel. Anything Viacom, NBC, ABC/Disney -- conglomerate-owned, in other words -- is going to be given prominence. But people are saying Fox is tops, because of Rupert Murdoch. I did see a commercial for a new College sports service by Fox -- I believe it's called Fox Sports College (FSC). That would definitely getting added, in addition to that Fox-planned reality channel.


----------



## Combow (Aug 8, 2004)

I'd like to see them add any channel no other provider has.
That means they will get more customers for those channels.

like what i don't understand Dish Netowrk has alot more channels
than us they should have the 13million :grin: But THEY DON'T :nono:


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

> like what i don't understand Dish Netowrk has alot more channels
> than us they should have the 13million But THEY DON'T


That is because most of their extra channels are public interest CRAP like the "Panhandle Area Educational Network". Who cares about a bunch of worthless channels like that (except for people in the Panhandle Area, wherever that is)?


----------



## brykc14 (Jun 14, 2004)

I dont understand. They are going to spend Millions on these 4 new sats. When I know for a fact they can get new viewers and make current customers happy just by adding 2 channels..WB and UPN. I am giving them untill JAn 1 2005 and if they do not have my local WB/UPN channel up or a National feed. I am going to cable or Dish Network. Ive waited 6 years and im tried of waiting. Especially now they have my locals up and still didnt add my local WB.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

WB and UPN are local networks aren't they? Just like NBC, CBS, ABC, Fox, etc.? Why would they be able to offer a network feed of these but not the others?

Though it would be nice to offer the e/w version of these channels for those who do not have local channels available.


----------



## nrholland (Apr 26, 2002)

How about the NHL Network for us hockey nuts? Even though there is a lockout, we would enjoy anything hockey related, including minor league and junior games.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Rumor has it that the new sats will require a P* or E* SuperDish sized dish.....................


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

Goodlife TV is the only channel on my wish list, but any channel that offers something new would be nice.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

I'd like to see a package of english language international channels. Especially a few channels from the UK. BBC America has some good shows on it, but I know there are plenty others we're not seeing.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

brykc14 said:


> ... adding 2 channels..WB and UPN. I am giving them untill JAn 1 2005 and if they do not have my local WB/UPN channel up or a National feed. ... Especially now they have my locals up and still didnt add my local WB.


Hmmm, seems like that would be issues with negotiation with your local WB channel. They carry MY local WB, and must carry rules require them to carry it if the local channel wants them to.

There has been mention of some kind of national WB/UPN content being a possibility, but I think that would only be available in markets where there wasn't a local affiliate.

As for me, I'd be happy with the InHD channels and StarzHD, and to a lesser extent CinemaxHD, TMC-HD, and EncoreHD. And maybe TNT-HD, but I don't know much about their programming.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

larrystotler said:


> Rumor has it that the new sats will require a P* or E* SuperDish sized dish.....................


Not so, Dan Collins over at DBSForums.com says according to his sources no new dish would be needed. At the very least maybe an additional LNB but thats all.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

A friend of mine who works for D*'s RSP has seen one. And it's BIG. I haven't.......


----------



## mhking (Oct 28, 2002)

DS0816 said:


> I did see a commercial for a new College sports service by Fox -- I believe it's called Fox Sports College (FSC). That would definitely getting added, in addition to that Fox-planned reality channel.


FCS (Fox College Sports) is the renamed Fox Sports Digital trio of networks (Atlantic, Central & Pacific), which repackages FSN regional content for digital cable subscribers. We won't get access to 'em directly, as we already get the content via the regional nets.


----------



## AnimeFan (Aug 4, 2004)

I would like to see

The Anime Network

Nick GAS

and Showtime Beyond


----------



## Andy-1 (Sep 23, 2004)

I would love to get MTV Hits, thats one reason I might miss cable as I use to watch MTV Hits alot.


----------



## midnight75 (Jun 25, 2004)

Andy said:


> I would love to get MTV Hits, thats one reason I might miss cable as I use to watch MTV Hits alot.


Same here. That's one of the few things I miss about digital cable. I would also like to see Nick Gas added, because the kids would love it!


----------



## SnowFade (Jul 5, 2004)

Can they add some more time to the day while they're at it, so I can watch more of the channels I already have? Even with TiVo, I just can't keep up. But in the spirit of the thread, I will renew the call for decent interactive content (which supposedly is coming anyway). I'd love to see some games like the NTN trivia they have at bars and restaurants.


----------



## Combow (Aug 8, 2004)

You know what it's time to do!

Get out there and demand these channels.
You pay good money to watch tv. Why not watch what you want to?

I'm pretty sure you're not the only ones that want these channels.

Let Directv know..If you don't Say anthing they won't know.

Pick up you're phone and dali

1-800-Directv and (you don't have to enter your number) just wait and press the programming department number.

Or E-mail Them

Directv


----------



## Combow (Aug 8, 2004)

Today Directv just added to there channel line up (ULTI) which stand for Untimate Shopping Network. Entertainment & Music Channel is the only description it has. It is channel 345 and was launched Sep 25,2004.


----------



## bcushman (Jan 21, 2003)

Combow said:


> Today Directv just added to there channel line up (ULTI) which stand for Untimate Shopping Network. Entertainment & Music Channel is the only description it has. It is channel 345 and was launched Sep 25,2004.


not showing up on my HD TiVo


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

It's a part time infomercial channel that's active evenings/nights, same deal as Direct Shopping Network and Celebrity Shopping. Ultimate Shopping has been on the DirecTV system for some time now, at least two-three months if not more.


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

I believe that channel (ARTS or Fine Arts I think it is called?) only shows up on Friday evenings. There are other shopping channels like that too such as: 228: Gem Shopping Network, 239: Celebrity Shopping Network and 340: Direct Shopping Network. I assume the channels only pay to be carried at certain times. DirecTV should leave a placeholder for them, but I assume they don't to encourage the channels to buy more time.


----------



## SychoBC (Jul 22, 2004)

The Horror Channel is starting up on Halloween, I'd really like to see that channel.

There is a petition with 2721 signatures so far. http://www.petitiononline.com/dtvthc/petition.html


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

larrystotler said:


> Rumor has it that the new sats will require a P* or E* SuperDish sized dish.....................


common sense would say so


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

And as usuall, the new channel wishers will be squawking about the next D* pak price increase. Recommendation, switch to E* or back to cable where there is an abundance of filler / fluff channels you can pay for, so you can say, "I receive more channels than anyone else." The reason that many of these channels have not already been added, is less than 2% of US cable subscribers that have them watch them because content is repeat or just plain poor.

Lets just vote to add the fireplace, forest, and aquarium channels, while others would assume turn DBS into their personal wireless cable provider. :nono: This is the same bunch of whiners that never believed their state would pass a DBS tax nor did anything to stop it.

More, more, more... Unfortunately all of us get sucked into to the Pay, pay, pay... more part. I am very satisfied with D*'s TC+ product and more than willing to wait for "quality" content channel additions.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Hey, don't knock the aquarium channel...very much ahead of it's time! Seriously though, picture quality is starting to get a bit weak, especially the HD channels. Instead of adding channels they should get back to better pictures so that their ad doesn't seem so misleading. Digital quality?


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

-lol- Not to leave topic, I have a DST upon recommendation, do not notice any SD or HD PQ degradation, while my Sammy 360 looks awful and has lip sync issues when viewing HD content. A neighbor has the RCA DTC, no problems, good PQ.


----------



## ssetta (Sep 7, 2004)

jpurkey said:


> I believe that channel (ARTS or Fine Arts I think it is called?) only shows up on Friday evenings. There are other shopping channels like that too such as: 228: Gem Shopping Network, 239: Celebrity Shopping Network and 340: Direct Shopping Network. I assume the channels only pay to be carried at certain times. DirecTV should leave a placeholder for them, but I assume they don't to encourage the channels to buy more time.


I thought channel 239 was Fuse.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Fuse is 339


----------



## openhouse (Jan 25, 2003)

and here is the email address to Stephanie Campbell (Directv Executive VP of Programming)


----------



## GutBomb (Jun 17, 2004)

Marcus S said:


> And as usuall, the new channel wishers will be squawking about the next D* pak price increase. Recommendation, switch to E* or back to cable where there is an abundance of filler / fluff channels you can pay for, so you can say, "I receive more channels than anyone else." The reason that many of these channels have not already been added, is less than 2% of US cable subscribers that have them watch them because content is repeat or just plain poor.


i don't see anyone saying they want channel X because it wil be filler and help d* in a channel quantity pissing contest with e*.

i want gol tv and espn deportes because i want to watch them. not so i can subscribe to the service that has more channels.


----------

